# It walked right to me!



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I finally got into an area that looked "elky" on Sunday morning. A big rainstorm that hit around 4 a.m. caused us to get out later than we planned, but it looked like the deer and elk got a late start as well. I made it up on top of a nice ridged covered in aspen with some pine. There was fresh sign everywhere -- really fresh. You could smell the elk. I knew I was close. I glassed down the hillside to see if anything was bedding, and saw nothing. I then saw movement through the trees coming down the ridge towards me. My heart started to race, because I knew this was a golden opportunity. I squatted behind a boulder in the clearing I was in, and watched the trees and grass move as the animal approached. I caught a glimpse of hair through the trees. It was still coming. I'm ready. It's almost to the clearing...I can see it's back now, but it's head is still down in the waste-high grass. Wait -- the color is wrong! -- lift your head so I can see you...


....oh CRAP!!


I stood up. The animal stopped and lifted it's head. Hello Mr. Bear, my name is....


I was 20 yards from the bear, with nothing between us. I immediately started to yell and wave my arms over my head. The bear just looked at me with a puzzled look. I wondered if he was determining if my smell was something good or bad to eat. I started to wonder what to do next, and then he turned and bolted back the way he'd come.

I started down the steep hill in the opposite direction, with my arms shaking and my legs feeling like Jello. I eventually made it out of the woods alive.



I killed a spike elk that evening, in a completely different area.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey PBH, you know the unwritten rule..... where's the Pics


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

It is a very scary/strange feeling knowing something else is stalking you while you are stalking elk/deer/turkeys.

This spring we were hunting turkeys and got in to a lot of them. We sat down and started calling and up the trail following our tracks came a cougar, it was scary to think about how much he just sat and watched pondering whether or not to attack.

Another instance was similar to your bear, it was down in the LaSal area and a big boar came down to use (we just watched) as it sniffed the air and got closer). I felt a little safer as there were three of us with two 30-06s and a 7mm Mag, but still an eery feeling.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome...Good thing nobody told Mr. Bear, PBH=Peanut Butter and Honey. 

btw, tell us more about the spike.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> btw, tell us more about the spike.


PBH can tell the story...but, the EPEK broadhead seemed to work great! Huge blood trail and great entry and exit wounds..lots of blood.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Great to hear!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Way cool story, I can only imagine how many times you looked over your shoulder on the way out lol.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Great story there. Glad the bear did not want to eat you.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'll put up another post with pics and a quick story.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> *I immediately started to yell and wave my arms over my head.*


There ya go PBH....harrassing our wildlife!! 

Congrats on the elk!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations! Fine looking animal. Not so sure about the hunter though.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Funny thing is I ran into that exact bear later in the day and he told me how some guy was hiding behind a boulder and jumped out yelling and screaming. He said it scared the crap out of him!!!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Mountain Time said:


> Funny thing is I ran into that exact bear later in the day and he told me how some guy was hiding behind a boulder and jumped out yelling and screaming. He said it scared the crap out of him!!!!


LOL nice!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

PBH it looks like you lost a little weight. Did you have to clean out your drawers when you got back to the camp?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

lost weight?

I'll admit, I was shaking after the encounter. But I've been the same weight since I graduated high school nearly 20 years ago!

(FWIW -- somehow I lost the TP out of my pack. I actually looked for it just a few minutes prior to seeing the bear. Good thing it was gone, or the bear might have caught me with my pants down!)


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Geez that is scary!! This is why I carry bear mace. I know you guys can laugh all you want but if you would have had some mace I'll bet you would have felt like you had a chance!!


----------

